# Greetings from Mike NL



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Hey all,I heard from Mike NL and he asked me to give you his regards. He's real busy with his work, but he'll be back.Julia


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

That's a threat, not a promise! MNL


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Hi mike


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Hello.....


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Hi Mike, Donna, Bonnie, and Julia!I haven't been on this board for quite a while. No news is good news! I hope everybody is still doing well. I sure am. Thanks again (for the hundredth time) Mike and Donna (and Lisa, wherever you may be) for convincing me to take the LEAP test. What a difference it made in my life! BobI s


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Hi guys!







hmm, the only one missing is WashoeLisa!


----------

